# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Aqua Dongle تحديثات :  Aqua-Dongle A.I.O Module V1.7 (MTK & Samsung Special Big Update)

## mohamed73

Aqua-Dongle A.I.O Module V1.7 Update Logs  * Code: Added Unlimited Code Calculation for Alcatel Mediatek 2g Devices
Added 1300+ Pid and Secro Database
Enabled Mediatek Android Module Beta Support
Added Write Scatter Support 
Debrick, Repair, Flash Latest Soc 
Custom Flash Any Single Partition without full Fw
Option to Format All + Download
Signed Devices Supported, Custom Auth, DA Option
Added Remove Frp Non Secure Mediatek Android Devices
Added Read Pattern Lock Non encrypted Devices
Added Meta Mode Protocol Read Codes 
Added Meta Mode Network Unlock
Enabled Samsung Module Support
Added Read/Analyse Pit Partition
Added List/Wipe Custom Partition
Added List/Write Custom Partition
Added Samsung Odin Protocol Flashing
Custom Flash Any Single Partition without full Fw
Debrick, Repair, Flash in Download Mode
Force Switch Device to Download Mode
Added Read Device Info Adb/Modem/Diag/Uart Modes
Added Check Knox/Msl in Uart Mode Info
Added Factory Reset in Modem Mode
Added Remove Screenlocks without Dataloss [old Protocol]
Added Remove Frp Lock in Adb Mode
Added Remove Frp/EE/Reactivation Lock
Added Fix Boot-loop Option
Added Ufs Samsung Uart Remove Frp/EE/Reactivation Lock
Added Samsung Qc Enable Diag Port
Added Samsung Enable Uart
Added Samsung Exit Factory Mode
Added Samsung Enable All Languages
Added Samsung Qc Read/Write Qcn 
More Updates will Follow
We Appreciate Our Users Support/Bug Reports *    *What is Aqua-Dongle ?*
Aqua-Dongle is Multi-Language Gsm Service Software with Promising future,
Software is Designed to have Multi-Language Support and No Internet Connection 
so users get full Control over and can be easily switched to multiple  systems with unique version token system users can use it for lifetime.    *How to Download Setup ?*
Setup can Only Be Obtained from Your Reseller or Support Team.
Verificiation is Required!   *How to Buy ?* *OFFICIAL DISTRIBUTORS AND RESELLERS*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

_        _

----------


## mohamed73

__

----------


## mohamed73

_ _

----------

